# bug bites all over body



## Bpeterson1102 (Nov 30, 2015)

Would it be appropriate to use 'T07 Injuries involving multiple body regions' with 'W57.XXX Bitten or stung by nonvenomous insect' for all over the body insect bites, such as flea bites? I don't see any "other/multiple body areas" in the S codes.


----------



## jjurbom (Apr 8, 2016)

I've been coding each body area but I am not sure if that is the correct way to do it. I'd love to hear what others have to say about bug bites on multiple areas of the body.


----------



## Bpeterson1102 (Apr 19, 2016)

This is the response I got from our coding contact at the Washington Medical Association when I asked this question:


Brenna - Thank you for your inquiry. T07 is the actual diagnosis code to indicate that you are treating multiple bug bites.  You may have other diagnosis codes that go with this problem that describe the patient's clinical presentation.  Code W57 is an external cause code and as such is not required on the claim in most cases with the exception of L&I or Accident claims.  When you use an external cause code you are suppose to use the full range of external cause codes to completely describe the cause, the intent, the place of occurrence, and if applicable, the activity of the patient at the time of the event, and the patient's status, for all injuries, and other health conditions due to an external cause.

So if you use the W57 code you will need to pick up an additional code for the place of occurrence and the activity. So if you want to use these codes you will need to use them completely. My recommendation is to only report these codes if they provide information that will help get the claim paid or provide additional information that may be relevant for future services. 
Thank you.


----------



## Agilbert3 (Sep 13, 2018)

*External Cause Guidelines*



			
				When you use an external cause code you are suppose to use the full range of external cause codes to completely describe the cause said:
			
		

> Hello. I am not sure what the 2016 guidelines were, but the 2018 ICD-10-CM guidelines state to NOT use an Activity or Place of Occurrence code if they are not stated or applicable. The same for the External Cause Status.


----------

